
Bernie Sanders Introduces the BEZOS Act - champagnepapi
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/05/bernie-sanders-introduces-the-bezos-act-slamming-amazon-low-wages.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17919329](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17919329)

